# Drywall Tool Dealers - St. Louis, Missouri



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 is looking for a few locations in St. Louis who might be interested in carrying our line of automatic taping tools. Any recommendations for good Drywall Supply stores who carry tools? Great service and not an Ames franchise  Been told they are not allowed to carry other lines of tools.


----------

